
Twitterfeed will be shutting its doors on October 31st, 2016 - homero
Not me:<p>Howdy, Twitterfeeders!<p>We&#x27;re writing to let you know that Twitterfeed will be shutting its doors on October 31st, 2016. It&#x27;s been one heck of a run and we can&#x27;t thank you enough for your loyal usage and support over the years.<p>If you&#x27;re looking for a service similar to Twitterfeed to continue using in our absence, we recommend checking out the good folks at Buffer (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;buffer.com) or Dlvr.it (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;dlvr.it)<p>Thanks again for all the feeds!<p>- Mario
Founder, Twitterfeed
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitterfeed.com&#x2F;
139 5th Ave. New York, NY 10010
======
rocky1138
Why not open source it so we can run it on our own hardware?

Why does something useful have to go away because a business couldn't be made
of it?

~~~
brudgers
Often open sourcing a project requires a lot of work. If it uses licensed
technology it may require some money too. And sometimes the engineering is
uniquely tuned to the context in which the project was developed to the point
that it makes no sense, for example the code contains dependencies on specific
service providers like hosting companies or CDN's or expects unique hardware
configurations.

~~~
ben_jones
Surely there is value in code that can't be run. If I write a nodejs app that
only runs on Google app engine, it still might be useful to someone else.

~~~
zachlatta
I think you underestimate the difficulty of open sourcing some projects.

At the last company I worked at, we really wanted to open source some of the
stuff we were doing, but we literally couldn't because we depended on some
private APIs and were under NDA.

------
eric_h
From the linked website: "© 2007-2015 Bitly, Inc" \- was this a subsidiary of
bitly from jump, or an acquihire?

~~~
ploxiln
Acquihire in mid-2011 [http://www.adweek.com/socialtimes/bitly-acquires-
twitterfeed...](http://www.adweek.com/socialtimes/bitly-acquires-
twitterfeed/453946)

Mario continued to work mostly independently on Twitterfeed for many years,
maybe up until now.

Legend has it that one of the motivations for the acquisition was to help with
a work visa situation for another employee from the UK, Mike Dewar. He was a
graduate student in NYC who did an internship (or similar) at Bitly, but had
to move back to the UK when he finished/discontinued his studies. So they had
Twitterfeed hire him, then acquired Twitterfeed, then he was able to move back
to the US office. Just hear-say from long ago, I don't recall any details :)

~~~
teen
why would you make this kind of info public?

~~~
kbody
Legend has it that ploxiln from NYC that worked on Bitly is a disgruntled
employee that had a problem with the company and/or the engineer he mentioned.
Just hear-say from long ago, I don't recall any details :)

~~~
ploxiln
I don't see how what I said carries any negative connotations about anyone.
Jeez.

------
webwanderings
I was using this service back when many people were using RSS and Twitter was
somewhat of a sane platform for interaction and information. It isn't as much
as the lack of RSS use (I still use RSS) but more so of the lack of use of
Twitter itself, which made me abandon this service. Twitter eventually became
somewhat reasonable to follow via Lists. They don't want you to use RSS
anyways, so ... we move on. Twitterfeed was a good and reasonable service.

------
exBarrelSpoiler
Submit to Our Incredible Journey?

------
WesleyJ
We lost the best free RSSfeeder on internet. Thank you guys for your services
and good luck in your futures projects.

------
j4cqu3s
Hi, someone knows if it’s possible to export the rss list… some of my
twitterfeed account are more than 100 items. so… tks a lot

------
brianvan5155
did the Fifth Avenue address play any role in the winding down of this
business

~~~
jongalloway2
That address is bit.ly's corporate headquarters:
[https://bitly.com/pages/contact](https://bitly.com/pages/contact)

------
homero
This is sad, I use it

------
gjolund
Time to move on to products that aren't tethered to a sinking ship.

